# Wire gauge size



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

220wire said:


> Looking for help on wire size for feeders in panel pic attached.
> 
> Recently did a home inspection on a 2500sqft home and found what looked like #2,2,2,4 SER cable fed from a 125a meter main outside.
> 
> ...


By the looks of that panel i would not trust it , if you need help with wire sizes 310.15 and its various charts/ tables will help. If your looking for something in the field they do make these little tools , i dont have one, but if your a home inspector it wouldn't hurt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hell, my boss thinks its ok to put a 90 amp 2 pole on 4/3 romex...


----------



## 220wire (Aug 18, 2008)

wireman64 said:


> By the looks of that panel i would not trust it , if you need help with wire sizes 310.15 and its various charts/ tables will help. If your looking for something in the field they do make these little tools , i dont have one, but if your a home inspector it wouldn't hurt


Not a home inspector 

Cant go back to the house and verify

Panel is the works of a hacker

310.15 B 6 to be exact!


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Hell, my boss thinks its ok to put a 90 amp 2 pole on 4/3 romex...


CEC table 2 at 90c is 95amps for #4 copper.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

FastFokker said:


> CEC table 2 at 90c is 95amps for #4 copper.


romex uses the 60 degree column. CEC = California electrical code.. not canadian electrical crap.















Just a joke, dont shoot me.:thumbup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> romex uses the 60 degree column. CEC = California electrical code.. not canadian electrical crap.
> 
> Just a joke, dont shoot me.:thumbup:












Bang!


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

We have 450k homes around here or higher with 100 amp services to them.. The houses are only 1200 sq ft, why make the house 450,600??? Lol.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Unless you're able to measure the conductor itself (sans insulation), any gauge you devise will be useless.


----------



## Glennsparky (Nov 30, 2011)

Try printing this.

http://www.nachi.org/forum/attachments/f19/59570d1350699852-wire-gauge-wire-gauge.pdf

I'm thinking of buying an all plastic vernier caliper and marking the wire sizes with a super fine sharpie. Most of the time the thin jaws would fit between the lug and the insulation.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Burndy makes what they call the wire-mike, its a caliper that can size solid, stranded and ASCR conductors. 

It's handy but it's made of stainless steel so it isn't the type of thing you want to use live :laughing:


----------



## 220wire (Aug 18, 2008)

arni19 said:


> We have 450k homes around here or higher with 100 amp services to them.. The houses are only 1200 sq ft, why make the house 450,600??? Lol.


100amps Canadian is like 150amp American...duh...


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

220wire said:


> Looking for help on wire size for feeders in panel pic attached.
> 
> Recently did a home inspection on a 2500sqft home and found what looked like #2,2,2,4 SER cable fed from a 125a meter main outside.
> 
> ...


Just get this iphone app and hold phone up to wire


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

220wire said:


> 100amps Canadian is like 150amp American...duh...


Other way around. Its so cold up here we can really load up our ccts :laughing:


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Just get this iphone app and hold phone up to wire


Just make sure you don't scratch the screen ! I just downloaded it


----------



## jon weed (Dec 5, 2012)

if that was me i would install a min of 2/0 service cable because it is a 200 amp panel and it appears to have a 200 amp main bkr in it. plus because of all of the 230 volt breakers there will be a factor of expansion and contracton as well as a natural load imbalance causing neutral imbalance causing lights to blink and blowout prematurely. i would reccomend relocation of the 230 volt circuits to the outside and upgrade service to accomidate then service cable will be fine with just branch ciruits.


----------

